# Carvin now offering thinner/thicker neck profiles!



## Doomlord (Sep 16, 2014)

I did a quick search and didn't see anyone posting this yet, so here it goes:

I was just trolling the Carvin website and noticed they now offer "thicker neck profile" and "thinner neck profile" options in the guitar builder! No more option 50 for these requests! I was configuring a DC-127, in case anyone notices these options aren't available for other models yet.

You may begin discussing this......wait for it.....wait for it........WAIT FOR IT...

NOW!!!!


----------



## ferret (Sep 16, 2014)

They were available to call in as a standard option for a while but started appearing in the builder over this summer.


----------



## Doomlord (Sep 16, 2014)

ferret said:


> They were available to call in as a standard option for a while but started appearing in the builder over this summer.



I could have sworn that was an option 50 thing...


----------



## HurrDurr (Sep 16, 2014)

Yeah, I remember someone posted on The Carvin Thread about them being available as a standard option now a few weeks back maybe more.


----------



## Doomlord (Sep 16, 2014)

HurrDurr said:


> Yeah, I remember someone posted on The Carvin Thread about them being available as a standard option now a few weeks back maybe more.



I looked through that thread and didn't see it. Anyway, sorry for reporting old news guys!


----------



## pushpull7 (Sep 16, 2014)

Well, I didn't see it over at the carvin thread so I'm glad you brought it up


----------



## MrNotFlyWhiteGuy (Sep 16, 2014)

anyone know how thin the thin profile is?


----------



## russmuller (Sep 16, 2014)

I just recently ordered the THINN (thin neck) option for my DC7X. This is what ChrisH, my sales guy, had to say about it in an email:


> If you like the Wizard neck, by doing our thinner neck option it will bring it down pretty close to the Wizard and Prestige 7 necks. The DC800 neck is the same as the standard 7 string neck minus the extra width. So if you want thinner the THNN option is for you! It's $60 more but it is definitely worth it!


----------



## stevo1 (Sep 16, 2014)

They're not much thinner than the regular profile if the sixes follow the same suit as the sevens. I think they're thinner by a mm. The carve feels different, which is where the big difference lies. Kind of feels like the Keith merrow schecter necks. It's a nice difference to the standard.


----------



## pushpull7 (Sep 16, 2014)

russmuller said:


> I just recently ordered the THINN (thin neck) option for my DC7X. This is what ChrisH, my sales guy, had to say about it in an email:



Nice. I think I'll be into that option because the Carvin I have is a little too BB'ish (more so than my fender american deluxe even) and sometimes it's a little tough on my small hands/fingers.


----------



## dragonbiscuit (Sep 17, 2014)

Nice to know. If they started offering custom radius options - then I'd really be interested...


----------



## porknchili (Sep 17, 2014)

I think Jeff said that the difference in neck thickness is like +/- .03". So basically, most of their stuff (except the Holdsworth, Gambale, Zaza, Becker, and a few others) would have a thickness of .75" to .85" (1st and 12th fret respectively) which comes out to like 19mm-21.5mm. 

Long story short, the .03" difference makes it the same size as most ibanez 6s, 7s, and 8s.


----------



## 7stg (Sep 17, 2014)

Yep, the difference is +/- 0.030" about .76~mm


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Sep 18, 2014)

Also remember that you can shave a hair more off the perceived thickness by going with medium-jumbo frets instead of those larger-jumbos. (maybe .2mm or close)
Difference is slight but if your wanting as thin as possible feel it helps, and the mediums are still plenty tall to keep you off the board, unless you have a very heavy left hand.


----------



## pushpull7 (Sep 18, 2014)

I'm not sure I'm following a couple of points. 19-21.5 is quite a bit bigger than my ibbys (17-19 on my 6). I mean, my bass has 19.5-21.5 (premium 1405) and the 7 I just ordered is 19-21mm. So not sure I understand some of the info as far as thickness is concerned.


----------



## 7stg (Sep 18, 2014)

According to this Carvin.com : NT7 NECK-THROUGH 7-STRING GUITAR NECK the neck thickness at the 1st fret is .82" or 20.2mm and at the 12th fret is .90" or 22.9. I am not sure if that is the same as used for the guitars as it is a neck blank.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Sep 18, 2014)

chrisharbin said:


> I'm not sure I'm following a couple of points. 19-21.5 is quite a bit bigger than my ibbys (17-19 on my 6).



About anything is going to be quite a bit thicker than that Ibby, even most Ibbys are thicker than that Ibby.


----------



## 7stg (Sep 18, 2014)

TRENCHLORD said:


> About anything is going to be quite a bit thicker than that Ibby, even most Ibbys are thicker than that Ibby.



My Conklin GTBD-7 is as thin or thinner than an Ibanez neck. At some point I will have to confirm with calipers, but it is absurdly thin, especially for the amount of tension on it.


----------



## pushpull7 (Sep 18, 2014)

That's what I thought. Thanks guys.


----------



## redragon (Sep 23, 2014)

Would love to buy a Carvin.


----------

